# Memorial Day



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Have a great Memorial Day everyone! 
And a BIG thank you to those currently serving and all of the veterans. Like our police and firefighters you perform a duty that benefits us all. I really appreciate the sacrifice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Memorial Day, may we ever stay strong


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It wouldn't be a Memorial Day if I didn't cry. So join me if you will, in honoring our Nation's best.















Our Greatest Generation

A personal thought...


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

From a soldier and a patriot, thank you so very much Scare me!! You brought numerous tears to my eyes....remembering. To those that gave the ultimate sacrifice....we remember you, and thank you for all you gave, to those that served, we thank you for serving our nation, and for those currently serving, Thank you for keeping us safe, and please take care!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A Animal Food Bank I donate to had this on their FB today. I loved it and wanted to share.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dang you Scareme, wet eyes here after the dog video. The song was so right on. I did smile through the wet when dog and man parachuted. The dog in front of the casket reminds me of Seal Jon Tumilson's funeral, that's what his dog did. (He was from a little town about 15 miles from here).

Of course the first video make me grab Kleenex also. After all where would this country be without our Service people. They are in my prayers every night.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:As always...I am humbled and in awe of the soldiers that keep me safe each night. I never forget their particular brand of heroism and it makes me want to give back. So for the soldiers, for the heroes.... In the immortal words of E.E. Cummings....
_
here is the deepest secret nobody knows
(here is the root of the root and the bud of the bud
and the sky of the sky of a tree called life;which grows
higher than soul can hope or mind can hide)
and this is the wonder that's keeping the stars apart

i carry your heart(i carry it in my heart)_

Amen people....AMEN. God is GREAT, and soldiers are too.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Well you got me scareme! Thank you for sharing the dog video. The bond they have with each other is wonderful!


----------

